# anyone in near chester.....



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

want some cheap imac/critter trail/weird castle/rotastak? my hamsters getting so old we had to reduce his house down


----------



## liana83 (Aug 22, 2010)

Im in Ellesmere Port. What is wierd castle? Sounds interesting.

Kat
x


----------

